# Java & C Entwicklungsumgebung



## Kaylem (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,
 wo finde ich eine gute Entwicklungsumgebung für oben genannte Sprachen für Fedora Core 3?
 Habe mich zwar auf der Linkliste schon umgeschaut aber als Neuling kann ich mit den meisten Prognamen nichts anfangen.

 Ciao
   Kaylem


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Februar 2005)

Check mal KDevelop. Ist normal bei KDE dabei.


----------



## ocb (25. Februar 2005)

Eclipse für Java, Eclipse-CDT für C/C++. Für letzteres schadet es nichts, wenn man einigermaßen mit den GNU autotools umgehen kann (nicht wirklich kompliziert), da die generierten Makefiles nicht besonders gelungen sind. KDevelop und Anjuta können ebenfalls Java und C/C++, wobei die Priorität hier - im Gegensatz zu Eclipse - eher auf letzterem liegt. KDevelop ist der Standard für die KDE-Entwicklung, Anjuta  für GNOME. Eclipse ist mein Standard. 

http://www.eclipse.org
http://www.eclipse.org/cdt/
http://www.kdevelop.org
http://www.anjuta.org


----------

